# New guy, just a few (probably simple) questions



## adamgsx (Apr 11, 2004)

I just bought an 86 5k cs turbo, non-quattro, the digital boost gauge on the dash works (occasionally) and will reach a max of between 1.0 and 1.1 bar. The power past 3000 rpm seems to fluctuate quite a bit. I'm wondering if there's something amiss with the turbo system.
What is the normal amount of boost these vehilcles run?
Thanks,

Adam


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New guy, just a few (probably simple) questions (adamgsx)*

I think it should be around 1.3 to 1.4 in stock form.


----------

